

Adaptive Rock Paper Scissors - dangoldin
http://iterationprojects.com/rps/

======
tectonic
This is one of my projects. I made it a while ago. I'm glad you guys are
enjoying it! It implements an approximation of this strategy:
<http://www.ofb.net/~egnor/iocaine.html>

------
trickjarrett
I went 20-5-10. Interesting algorithms, I could see it's "strategy." 3 of my
losses came from me picking scissors three times in a row. And then I
correctly deduced it would guess that I would switch to rock and thus play
paper, so I clicked scissors a fourth time.

Will be curious to see how the statistics play out.

Would also be better to randomize the order of Rock - Paper - Scissors links
as it's given to the user.

~~~
tectonic
Yes, randomizing the order of the links for the user each time would let the
user press the first link every time and have an unbeatable strategy. :)

------
kqr2
They should try their AI on one of the rock-paper-scissor (rps) variants.

For example, this guy has developed rps-25 versus the traditional rps-3:

<http://www.umop.com/rps25.htm>

------
tl
"Against me, you've won 28 games, lost 14 games, and tied 18 games."

Is there an api that we can use to create our own rps decider to play against
your site or other people?

~~~
kqr2
You should be able to make requests of the form:

    
    
      http://iterationprojects.com/rps/?mode=p&id=<integer player id>&rps=<r,p, or s>&result=<t,w,l>&r=<random # between 0 and 100000>
    

where:

    
    
      r,p,s represent your rock, paper or scissors choice.
      t,w,l represents whether tie, win, or loss against previous prediction
    
    

The response will be like:

    
    
      Prediction: p I have played a total of 25751 games.  I've won 40.895% of those -- 33% would be chance
    

. (7537 ties, 10531 wins, 7683 losses.)<font color=white> strat1 (0, 0, 0, 0,
0, 0) using prior</font

><p>

where the computers next move is charAt(12), in this case 'p':paper

------
herbyderby
This one has been around for a long time: <http://chappie.stanford.edu/cgi-
bin/roshambot>

------
lazyant
Nice.

I chose as random as possible (for a human, we're bad at that) and I tied:
"Against me, you've won 23 games, lost 23 games, and tied 21 games".

------
lionhearted
My results: Against me, you've won 11 games, lost 0 games, and tied 9 games.

Maybe it´d make sense to add a slight random element to throw off intelligent
human players? 10% chance of picking one completely randomly every time? It
might lead to people who could break the system picking up patterns wrong.

